# Worm mounds



## Jack_62 (Apr 25, 2020)

Not sure if this is the right forum, not really a "pest". I have lots of worm mounds everywhere this spring...which is a good thing I guess, means my soil is alive. But making the lawn rough as sh*t. I was thinking of taking lawn sweeper across, but leaving the hopper open to just spread the mounds around. Have a lawn roller, but that will just try to push mounds down, don't think they will push them back down the hole. Anyone have any prior experience with this?


----------

